# Greatest Character Showdown! (Nominations CLOSED)



## Talgian (Jul 15, 2006)

Round One Voting HERE

In the fine tradition of the superb Greatest X contests last summer, I'd to try my hand at moderating the Greatest Character Showdown! Who needs separate contests for heroes, villains, women, and sidekicks? A great character is a great character. Let's find out who's the best! Let's see if Talgian can use more exclamation points! He can!

Rules are simple (thanks Gomez!):

- You will nominate a character.
- Please post their name, a short bio, and a picture(s).
- Individual beings only no groups.
- You may nominate as many characters as you wish.
- The character can be from any media source: books, movies, radio, television, and movies.
- No real life characters (that means you Norris!).
- When you nomiate a character please post what number he/she/it is.
- Once we have 128 characters then the nomination period will close.
- From these 128 characters we will start a head to head voting brackets to reduce the character pool to 64 and then to 32, etc. until we have the final Ultimate Character.
- I will be the moderator and will rule on any questions or problems that crop up during the game.

I would suggest if you are posting a lesser-known character to mention his/her/its source material.

All actual contest rounds have their own thread.

If you have any questions, suggestions, or comments on the characters feel free to post them!

I will post the first nominated Character! Lets have a lot of fun with this!

1. The Tick
2. Samurai Jack
3. Mugen
4. Jin
5. Gandalf
6. James Bond
7. Superman
8. Batman
9. Indiana Jones
10. Professor Moriarty
11. Robin Hood
12. Rufus
13. Tarzan
14. Conan
15. Buffy Summers
16. Darth Vader
17. Wonder Woman
18. Dr. Spock
19. Optimus Prime
20. The Doctor
21. Major Toht
22. Harry Potter
23. Captain Jack Sparrow
24. The Joker
25. Rick Blaine
26. Captain Jeffrey T. Spaulding 
27. Batgirl (Barbara Gordon)
28. Keyser Soze (The Usual Suspects)
29. The Bride (Kill Bill)
30. Captain James T. Kirk
31. Dream (The Sandman)
32. Belloq
33. Angus MacGyver
34. Hannibal Lecter
35. Samwise Gamgee
36. Mario
37. Lex Luthor
38. Odo (Star Trek: DS9)
39. Solomon Kane (Robert E. Howard)
40. Ozymandias (Watchmen)
41. Gul Dakat (Star Trek: DS9)
42. Khan
43. Inspector Jacques Clouseau
44. R2-D2
45. Gaston (Beauty & the Beast)
46. Godzilla
47. Jean Luc-Picard
48. King Kong
49. Madmartigan (Willow)
50. Sherlock Holmes
51. Allan Quartermain
52. Michael Corleone
53. Andrew "Ender" Wiggin
54. Adrian Monk
55. Captain Malcolm "Mal" Reynolds
56. Jack Bauer
57. Raistlin Majere
58. Gil Grissom
59. HAL 9000
60. Obi-Wan Kenobi
61. BA Baracus (A-Team)
62. Elric of Melniboné
63. Johnny 5 (Short Circuit)
64. The Equalizer
65. The Terminator
66. T-1000
67. Horatio Hornblower
68. Jack Burton
69. Austin Powers
70. KITT
71. Ra's al Ghul
72. Alfred Bester
73. Hal Jordan
74. Maxwell Smart
75. Han Solo
76. Det. Vic Mackey
77. Jonah Hex
78. The Lone Ranger
79. King Arthur
80. The Cheshire Cat
81. Sepiroth
82. Bender (Futurama)
83. David Xanatos (Gargoyles)
84. Bugs Bunny
85. Edmund Blackadder 
86. 'Dirty' Harry Callahan
87. Rooster Cogburn  (True Grit)
88. The Wicked Witch of the West 
89. Æon Flux
90. Yoda
91. Danger Mouse
92. Master Chief
93. Odysseus
94. The Raven
95. Spider-man
96. King Lear
97. Rembrandt Brown (Sliders)
98. Dr. Rodney McKay
99. Gamera
100. Guyver
101. Zatoichi
102. Dr. Frankenstein
103. Cthulhu
104. Puff the Magic Dragon
105. Dracula
106. John Locke (Lost) 
107. Tigger 
108. Gregory House (House) 
109. Gaius Baltar (BSG)
110. Bananaman 
111. The Nameless One (Placescape: Torment)
112. Minsc (Baldur's Gate)
113. Tommy Oliver (Power Rangers)
114. "Latino Heat" Eddie Guerrero (Pro-Wrestling)
115. Zorro
116. Javert (Les Miserables)
117. Eddard Stark (A Game of Thrones)
118. Booster Gold (DC Comics)
119. Doomsday (Superman Villain)
120. Spongebob Squarepants 
121. Dr. Anton Phibes 
122. Honor Harrington 
123. Captain Nemo 
124. Doctor Evil 
125. Snake Plissken 
126. Gollum 
127. The Gray Mouser 
128. John Crichton (Farscape) 

-Talgian


----------



## Talgian (Jul 15, 2006)

*1. The Tick*







A square-jawed, muscular man in a bright blue bodysuit, with antennae sticking up from his head, the Tick is a surreal parody of superheroes. The Tick is high-spirited, frequently obtuse, and is prone to making odd, dim remarks and "inspirational" speeches filled with confusing, bizarre metaphors. His superpowers are nigh-invulnerability, which allows him to crash and bang about without injury, super strength, and something referred to as "drama power", or basically a tendency for the Tick's powers to increase as the situation becomes more dramatic. He could also survive out in space without a suit and apparently either could breathe out in space or does not need oxygen. Oddly, his battle cry is "Spoooooon!". 

Originally featured in an independent comic book series, The Tick and Arthur were made popular by an animated television series (1994–96) and a live action television series (2001–02). Both series aired on the Fox Network. According to the live action series The Tick is 6'6" weighs 230lbs and has blue hair and eyes. 

Who's next?

-Talgian


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 15, 2006)

No question at #2 should be...Samurai Jack! 

Do I need to give more?


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 15, 2006)

At number #3, Mugen! 

From Samurai Champloo, this bad ass sword-swinger is no one's whipping boy. He kicks butt, takes names, and generally fights with his dying breath. 

Mugen is my choice for #3.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 15, 2006)

Next up, his fellow sword swinger, Jin, also from Samurai Champloo

Yes Jin, not known as the most bosterious type, but certainly one of the more traditional samurai warriors, if you consider him slaying his own master, or at least like Mugen, have a high body count. Soft spoken, and conventional, Jin is water to Mugen's fire.


----------



## horacethegrey (Jul 15, 2006)

Well at number 5... who else?  






Of course Gandalf! In the words of the folks at Cinescape magazine: _"The kindest, coolest, baddest ass wizard in all fantasy." _ Now while it's true that Gandalf was just one member of the Fellowship, there can be no denying that he was the main architect of The Lord of the Rings downfall. Arguably the most recognized sorcerer behind Merlin in the public eye.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 15, 2006)

*At 6: James Bond*

Commander James Bond, CMG, RNVR is an agent of the international arm of the British Secret Service.   Codenamed 007, Bond has a license to kill and is a suave, ruthless, drinking, smoking, womanising superspy.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 15, 2006)

And at 7: Superman

Superman was born on the planet Krypton as Kal-El, and rocketed to Earth as an infant by his scientist father moments before the planet's destruction. The rocket landed on Earth where a passing elderly farm couple found the baby and adopted him. As the child grew to adulthood he discovered that he possessed powers far beyond those of mortal men and resolves to use his powers to help others. To keep his identity secret when not fighting the forces of evil as Superman he lives among humanity as "mild-mannered" Clark Kent, a reporter for The Daily Star (later changed to The Daily Planet). Clark works alongside reporter Lois Lane, with whom he is romantically involved — and married to in current comics continuity.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 15, 2006)

For completeness, I'll also include Batman at 8:

Batman (originally referred to as the Bat-Man, and still sometimes as the Batman) is a DC Comics fictional character and superhero who first appeared in Detective Comics #27 in May 1939. He has since become, along with Superman and Spider-Man, one of the world's most recognized superheroes.[1] Batman was co-created by artist Bob Kane and writer Bill Finger, although only Kane receives official credit for the character.

Batman's secret identity is Bruce Wayne, billionaire industrialist, playboy, and philanthropist. Witnessing the murder of his parents as a child leads him to train himself to the peak of physical and intellectual perfection, don a costume, and fight crime. Unlike many other superheroes, he does not possess superhuman powers or abilities; he makes use of intellect, detective skills, technology, and physical prowess in his war on crime.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 15, 2006)

Indiana Jones.  Men want to be him, women want to be *with* him.  It just takes them a while to figure that out.


----------



## Talgian (Jul 15, 2006)

*10. Professor Moriarty.*

Just to get some good ol' villainy in here...






Professor James Moriarty is a fictional character who is the best known antagonist of the detective Sherlock Holmes. Widely considered to be the first true example of a supervillain, Moriarty is a criminal mastermind, described by Holmes as the "Napoleon of Crime". (T. S. Eliot would later use the same phrase, in homage, to describe Macavity in Old Possum's Book of Practical Cats.) Arthur Conan Doyle, the creator of Sherlock Holmes, lifted the phrase from a real Scotland Yard inspector who was referring to Adam Worth, a true-life (though non-violent) model for Moriarty.

These are great so far guys! 

-Talgian


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 15, 2006)

*11 Robin Hood*






Robin Hood originated from popular medieval ballads and continues as a popular hero in literature, cinema, and television today.  He's the main hero in in dozens of films as well as numerous tv series, including an upcoming BBC production starring Jonas Armstrong.

Robin Hood is one of the archetypes of a 'finesse hero', as opposed to the Heracles/Conan strength personified type.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 15, 2006)

#12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Rufus* is a feisty and clever Naked Mole Rat who  with his buddy Ron Stoppable help super teen spy Kim Possible battle evil. Plus he's a Naked Mole Rat - that should be enough


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 15, 2006)

*13 Tarzan*






Tarzan was introduced to the world in 1914 by Edgar Rice Burroughs.  I believe he is one of the top five heros to be featured in a movie (Sherlock Holmes is #1), and has been the hero  comic strips, comic books, radio, and television programs.  

Tarzan is the son of a British Lord and Lady, marooned on the coast of Africa by mutineers. His parents died when he was an infant, and he was raised by Great Apes of a species unknown to science. Kala is his ape mother. Tarzan (White-skin) is his ape name; his English name is John Clayton, Lord Greystoke.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 15, 2006)

*14 Conan*

What character showdown on a fantasy website would be complete without this guy:






I think this character needs little introduction.  To many people, Conan IS sword and sorcery.

He was born on a battlefield, and his whole life seemed to be one.  When not in combat we wandered the known world.  He rarely served any lord--he was a barbarian.  His career was the stuff of fantasy roleplaying--encounters will evil wizards, fabulous treasures, horrifying monsters, and dark underground labyrinths.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 15, 2006)

*15 Buffy Summers*

In our first act of Affirmative Action, I'm going to drop in a female.  






Fans of the series may prefer Buffy's sometimes-boyfriend Angel, the cursed vampire with a enlightened soul and a dark background.  (and, those fans are free to nominate him).

Buffy represents a powerful female hero possessing many traits normally reserved for male heroes, yet she retains her typical 'teenage girl' persona.  Born as a Slayer, she is destined to protect the world from vampires using her given talents/powers, and the the help of her watcher.


----------



## Talgian (Jul 15, 2006)

*16. Darth Vader*






Darth Vader (occasionally referred to as Lord Vader or simply Vader) is a fictional character in the Star Wars universe, and has a principal role in A New Hope, The Empire Strikes Back, Return of the Jedi, and Revenge of the Sith.

In A New Hope and The Empire Strikes Back, Vader is the epitome of pure evil — a mass murderer and war criminal who holds an entire galaxy under the sway of an evil empire, and, on a more personal scale, the apparent murderer of Luke Skywalker's father, Anakin. A Dark Lord of the Sith, Vader serves at the Emperor's right hand, using the dark side of the Force to mercilessly pursue the Jedi and the Rebel Alliance to the ends of the galaxy.

Although, really, if you don't know who Darth Vader is, I'm not sure why you're still breathing.

-Talgian


----------



## Morrus (Jul 15, 2006)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> In our first act of Affirmative Action, I'm going to drop in a female.




And I'll follow it up with another (and finish off my "Holy Trinity"):

*Wonder Woman*

Wonder Woman is Princess Diana of the Amazon warrior tribe of Greek mythology. "Diana" is the Roman name for the Greek goddess on whom this character is based; "Artemis" is her Greek name. The Amazon ambassador to the larger world, she possesses several superhuman abilities and gifts from the Greek gods including the Lasso of Truth created from the Golden Girdle of Gaea and indestructible silver bracelets formed from the shield Aegis. For several years she was described, in the splash page of each story, as being "beautiful as Aphrodite, wise as Athena, swifter than Mercury and stronger than Hercules." She is also a member of the Justice League.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 15, 2006)

And we can't not have...

*Mr. Spock*

Spock, also called Mr. Spock, from the Original Star Trek TV series is one of the most enduring characters from American 1960s television. Mr. Spock is an alien, half-Vulcan, half-Human. He held various ranks within Starfleet but his service with Captain James T. Kirk as First Officer of the Starship Enterprise is his legacy. The character's appeal derives from Spock's socially conscious but technically proficient nature. In addition, his personal struggle between the Vulcan logical self and human emotion created evocative drama.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 15, 2006)

*Optimus Prime*

Optimus Prime is the leader of the heroic Autobots. On Cybertron, Prime puts all his talent to use to improve the world around him. Immensely kind and compassionate, Prime has dedicated himself to the protection of all life, particularly the inhabitants of Earth, and will battle his foes with unyielding resolve to uphold this belief. In power and intelligence, Optimus Prime has no equal, known as one of the greatest heroes on both Cybertron and Earth.

Optimus Prime transforms into a 1980s style Cab-Over-Engine semi-trailer, comprising three components. The truck's cab transforms into the robot mode of Prime himself, with vast strength and armed with a laser rifle. Within his chest is contained the mystic talisman known as the Creation Matrix or Autobot Matrix of Leadership, carried by all Autobot leaders and passed down through the ages. The truck's trailer disconnects and transforms into the Combat Deck, a mobile battle-station/command headquarters with an "Auto-Launcher" robot armed with assorted artillery and beam weapons. It can also serve as a radio antennae for battlefield communications between the Autobots. The Combat Deck can launch Prime's third component, Roller, a mobile scout buggy that can easily slip behind enemy lines; when Roller is present somewhere, it is as if Prime is there himself. Injury to one component is felt by each of the others, and while Prime could survive the destruction of either, despite the slight degree of autonomy they possess, the Combat Deck and Roller would not be able to survive without him.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 15, 2006)

*The Doctor*

The character of the Doctor was initially shrouded in mystery. All that was known about him in the programme's early days was that he was an eccentric alien traveller of great intelligence who battled injustice while exploring Time and Space in an unreliable old time machine called the TARDIS. (The TARDIS is much larger on the inside than on the outside, and is stuck in the shape of a 1950s-style British police box.)

The initially irascible and slightly sinister Doctor quickly mellowed into a more compassionate figure and it was eventually revealed that he had been "on the run" from his own people, the Time Lords of the planet Gallifrey. Also, like all Time Lords, the Doctor had the ability to "regenerate" his body when near death. This concept allows for the convenient re-casting of the lead actor. Ten actors have played the part for television.

A Time Lord can regenerate twelve times and the Doctor has gone through this process (and its resulting after-effects) on nine occasions, with each of his incarnations having his own quirks and abilities.


----------



## Mark (Jul 15, 2006)

21. Major Toht - Sadistic Nazi Villain.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 15, 2006)

My girlfriend with the incredibly bad taste nomimates...

*Harry Potter*

The only child of James and Lily Potter, with whom he shares many distinct characteristics, most notably James' unruly black hair and Lily's green eyes. He achieved fame at the age of one when Lord Voldemort, the most feared wizard of the age, attacked his home, murdering his parents but failing to kill him, though leaving him with his instantly recognisable scar. In the attempt, Voldemort was hit and ripped from his body by his own backfiring Killing Curse. At Hogwarts, Harry has shown himself to be a gifted wizard, excelling both at Defence Against the Dark Arts and Quidditch, along with being recognised as a capable leader within his house, Gryffindor, and the school in general. Despite his best attempts, he has been unable to downplay his fame and his inability to do so has at times been a source of great frustration to him, making him the target of unwanted media attention, rumours, gawking (chiefly at his scar), and the ire of professors and classmates alike. However, despite all external pressures, he remains overall courageous, noble, and high minded, though at times these qualities have been shown to negatively manifest themselves in what Hermione Granger termed his "saving-people thing". He is best friends with Ron Weasley and Hermione Granger, and his enemies are the scary sallow-faced potions teacher, Severus Snape, and Draco Malfoy.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 15, 2006)

Captain Jack Sparrow

Captain Jack Sparrow is a fictional pirate and main character in the Pirates of the Caribbean movie franchise.  Captain Jack Sparrow commands the legendary and accursed ship named the Black Pearl. Not much is know about how Jack's early life other than he was Captain of the Black Pearl at the time it was lost to the depths of the ocean, an event which sparked Jack to strike a deal with Davy Jones. 

Sparrow's most obvious characteristic is a slightly drunken stagger, accompanied by awkwardly flailing hand gestures that make him look unfocused (or possibly slightly ataxic). Attributed to the heat stroke he was rumored to have suffered while marooned—he actually spent that time cavorting with the rum runners who helped him escape and was unlikely to have suffered anything worse than a severe hangover—Sparrow's gestures are believed to be a ploy to help keep his enemies off-guard. His perpetual drunkenness could also lead to his tendency to slur his speech. Jack possesses a distinctive tattoo on his right forearm of a swallow flying in front of a setting sun over the ocean. This is apparently a well-known identifying mark for the infamous pirate as Commodore Norrington seemed to recognize it immediately. He also has had the letter "P" (for pirate) branded on his right wrist by the East India Trading Company.

While atypical for a pirate, Sparrow is also known for his altruistic nature; he often puts himself in harm's way to save other people, most notably Will and Elizabeth. The film's script suggests Jack's kindness is part of the reason why his crew mutinied—when Jack offers a nonviolent way to find a piece of the cursed Aztec gold on the Navy ship Interceptor, Barbossa claims, "Now, y'see Jack, that's exactly the attitude that lost you the Pearl. People are easier to search when they're dead." Additionally, he appears highly adept at employing game theory to achieve his ends.

Jack is oftened accused of fabricating stories to glorify his escapades, however several scars and pirate brandings would lend to proof to the concensus that Jack has had his fair share of dangerous outings.

Jack apparently suffers from extremely bad breath. He caused Norrington to take a step back when he got a little close, and made Governor Swann gag at the end of the first film.


----------



## Talgian (Jul 15, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> My girlfriend with the incredibly bad taste nomimates...



Uh huh, blame it on the "girlfriend."   

-Talgian


----------



## Talgian (Jul 15, 2006)

*24. The Joker*






The Joker is a fictional character, a DC Comics supervillain and widely considered Batman's archenemy. The character was initially conceived by art assistant Jerry Robinson and re-designed by Batman creators Bob Kane and Bill Finger. He first appeared in Batman #1 (1940).

The Joker has been featured throughout Batman's comic book history and has been an enemy of the Caped Crusader in most adaptations in other media. Well-known interpretations of the Joker include Cesar Romero's in the 1960s Batman television series, Jack Nicholson's in the 1989 feature film and Mark Hamill's in Batman: The Animated Series and other DC Animated Universe shows.

Along with Lex Luthor, he is possibly the most well-known villain in American comic books.

-Talgian


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 15, 2006)

*25. Rick Blaine*






Richard "Rick" Blaine  -  Played by Humphrey Bogart. The owner of Rick's Café Americain and the film's protagonist. When we first meet Rick, he is a jaded bar owner in Casablanca who wears a dour expression as he drinks and plays chess alone. He constantly proclaims his freedom from all bonds, be they political or personal. After Ilsa enters the picture, he undergoes a considerable change. In a flashback, we see Rick in Paris. He is in love with Ilsa and visibly happy, and he is devastated when she doesn't show up at the train station. Rick never turns back into the lighthearted lover he was in Paris, but he does overcome his cynicism and apathy to become a self-sacrificing idealist, committed to helping the Allied cause in World War II.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 15, 2006)

*26. Captain Jeffrey T. Spaulding * 






Spaulding is a famous explorer on return from a trek across Africa to be the guest of honor at a high-society party. Although despite his hosts' frequent claims that he is one of the most courageous travelers in the world, his own accounts of his safari reveal his cowardice.

_"Last night I shot an elephant in my pajamas. How he got in my pajamas, I'll never know!"

"While shooting elephants in Africa, I found the tusks very difficult to remove. But in Alabama the Tuskaloosa. But that's entirely ir-elephant to what I was saying."

"We took some pictures of the native girls, but they weren't developed. But we're going back again in a couple of weeks."_


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 15, 2006)

Well to keep up with the affirmative action part, I suggest this one: 

The ORGINAL Batgirl, Barbara Gordan! 






While currently working as Oracle, in our heart of hearts, we all know she deserves to be returned to us as the one and only Bat-girl of all time.


----------



## Talgian (Jul 15, 2006)

*28. Keyser Soze*






So mysterious that even his nationality is disputed, Soze allegedly began his criminal career in Turkey as a low-level drug smuggler. The entity that is Keyser Soze was truly born, however, when rival smugglers working for the Hungarian Mafia invaded his house while he wasn't at home, raping his wife, and holding his children hostage, killing one of them when Soze arrived to show him they were serious. They then threatened to kill his wife and remaining children if he did not surrender his business to them. Soze's response to this was perhaps the greatest of his legendary acts. Rather than give in to their demands, he shot and killed his family and all but one of the Hungarians, whom he spared to spread word of his ruthless nature.

After burying his family, Soze went after the Mob, killing dozens of people, including the mobsters' families, friends, and even people who owed them money. He then "went underground", never again doing business in person and remaining invisible even to his henchmen, who almost never knew who they were working for (To quote one of the most famous lines from the movie: "The greatest trick the Devil ever pulled was convincing the world that he didn't exist." This sentence is inspired by a line from a work of the French poet Charles Baudelaire's. [1]) When he did commit crimes, it was always in disguise and under a fake name, leaving no one the wiser.

Soze's ruthlessness is legendary, having enemies and disloyal henchmen brutally murdered, along with everyone they held dear, for the slightest infractions. Despite this, however, if someone working for Soze without realizing it unwittingly stole from him, he would offer them the chance to redeem themselves. Over the years, his criminal empire, centered around the drug trade, flourished, as did his legend; he became "a spook story that criminals tell their kids at night", and on a par with the Devil in the world of crime.

-Talgian


----------



## KenM (Jul 15, 2006)

29. The Bride from Kill Bill 
The Bride, codename "Black Mamba", was a former member of "Deadly Viper Assassination Squad", an elite, shadowy group of assassins. A formidable, ruthless warrior trained under martial arts master Pai Mei, she served at the right hand of Bill, her boss and lover, a position that provoked the furious envy of the other Vipers, especially Elle Driver, who was also Bill's lover. Kiddo, a master of the crane style of kung fu, was the only Viper to learn the "Five Point Palm Exploding Heart Technique," a method of killing an assailant by quickly striking five pressure points around the heart. Pai Mei refused to teach this technique, which was said to be 'the deadliest blow in all of martial arts' even to Bill.

Kiddo abandoned the dangerous life of an assassin after she learned she was pregnant with Bill's child. She faked her own death, hid in rural Texas under the name "Arleen Machiavelli," and got engaged to a young man named Tommy Plympton. Bill found her, however, and gate-crashed her wedding rehearsal with the other Vipers and murdered everyone inside. Bill then shot her in the head, leaving her in a seemingly irreversible coma. She remained comatose for four years, during which she was repeatedly prostituted and raped by an orderly named Buck.

Awakened just as one of Buck's "clients" was about to violate her, she killed Buck and the would-be rapist, and then went on a mission to exact revenge on the other Vipers. She first traveled to Japan, where she trained under the legendary swordsmith Hattori Hanzō, who forged her one of his priceless katanas.

After killing Vipers O-Ren Ishii and Vernita Green, she went after Budd, Bill's brother, who incapacitated her and buried her alive in order to collect a bounty from her old rival, Driver. She escaped, however, and went back to Budd's trailer — where he lay dead of a black mamba bite, with Driver standing over him. Driver engaged her in battle, and revealed that she had killed Pai Mei as revenge for tearing out her eye. Enraged, Kiddo tore out the other one and left Driver to die in the middle of the desert. She then pursued her final target, Bill.

When she found him, however, she discovered that their daughter, B.B., whom she presumed had died in utero, was alive and well. They spent the evening together as a family until B.B. went to bed, and then Bill and Kiddo settled their differences; Bill explained his reasons for nearly killing her, while she admitted she couldn't be happy as anything other than a warrior. They did not make peace though, and at the end of their conversation a brief battle ensued where Kiddo killed Bill with the Five Point Palm Exploding Heart Technique, and disappeared with B.B. in the middle of the night. Their whereabouts are unknown.

Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beatrix_Kiddo"


----------



## Starman (Jul 15, 2006)

It shames me that my fellow ENWorlders have yet to mention...

Captain James T. Kirk






The youngest starship captain in Federation history, Captain Kirk led the Enterprise on a historic five year mission. He brought the Federation message of peace (sometimes with a two-fisted punch) to all corners of the galaxy. Kirk battled Klingons, Romulans, Tholians, Gorn, Greek gods, crazy computers, and the superman, Khan Noonian Singh. 

Shortly after his five year mission, Kirk was promoted to Admiral. He was uncomfortable with the position, however, preferring to be "galaxy hopping" from the bridge of a starship. Kirk didn't let his rank get in the way of adventures, however. He saved Earth from V'ger, stopped Khan once again, saved his friend, Spock, from final death, saved Earth (again) from a destructive probe by traveling back in time and getting some humpback whales, asked God what he needed with a starship, and defeated a group of klingons and humans bent on stopping a peace treaty.

James T. Kirk is an inspiration to us all and clearly the greatest character of all time.   

Misc note: Talgian, it's Mr. Spock, not Dr. Spock.


----------



## Talgian (Jul 16, 2006)

*31. Dream (The Sandman)*





Dream is one of the Endless, fictional characters from Neil Gaiman's comic book series, The Sandman. He is the personification of dreams, storytelling and—because the Endless also represent the opposite of that which they personify—reality.

-Talgian


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 16, 2006)

*32 Belloq*

Another Raiders of the Lost Ark villain:









Rene Belloq is Indiana Jones' most talented and competitive rival, and enemy, in the film Raiders of the Lost Ark.  He frequently refers to this competition by saying 'what was once yours, is now mine.'  Belloq is a french archeologist who also travels the globe in search of priceless artifacts.  In hope of finding the Lost Ark, he allies himself with the Nazis.

It's a tremendous shame that this villain hasn't had more screen time than he has (Has he been in any of the 'Young Indiana...' shows?). 

(if anyone can find a better picture, I'd be grateful if you could post it.  This was the best I could find.)


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 16, 2006)

*33 Angus MacGyver*






Simply known as 'MacGyver', or 'Mac', this clever character became a classic 'brains over brawn'.  He always figured a way out of his jams.  Like all classic characters he had his share of trademarks--the leather jacket he always wore and never washed, and duct tape and swiss knife he always carried and would use to get out of the knottiest situations.

Unfortunately, as the series progressed the producers of the series seemed to focus on Mac's attraction to his female viewers and concentrated less on what made MacGyver great--his geeky intelligence that always got him out of trouble.


----------



## Talgian (Jul 16, 2006)

*34. Hannibal Lecter*





Dr. Hannibal "The Cannibal" Lecter is a fictional character appearing in four novels by author Thomas Harris and their film adaptations. He is generally renowned as one of the most fearsome villains ever depicted.

In Harris' novels and their film adaptations, Lecter is an ingenious, cultured psychiatrist and resourceful serial killer, who practices cannibalism upon his victims. He has often been rated among the greatest villains in literature and film, along with Satan from John Milton's Paradise Lost, Darth Vader from the Star Wars films, and Professor Moriarty from Arthur Conan Doyle's Sherlock Holmes stories.

-Talgian


----------



## Talgian (Jul 16, 2006)

*35. Samwise Gamgee*





Samwise Gamgee (T.A. 2980 – F.A. sometime after 61), later Samwise Gardner and commonly known as Sam, is a fictional character in J. R. R. Tolkien's fantasy world Middle-earth. Sam is Frodo Baggins' servant, and proves to be the most loyal of the Fellowship of the Ring. A gardener by trade, Sam seems to be a simple Hobbit of plain speech. However, his love for Elves, his gift for poetry, and his belief that the world contains greater wonders than most hobbits are aware of (all nurtured by his tutor Bilbo Baggins) set him apart from the beginning. It is Sam who first introduces the theme of the Elves sailing from Middle-earth, a subtle foreshadowing of Bilbo and Frodo's final journey across the Sea. He lives with his father, Hamfast Gamgee, known as "The Gaffer", on Bagshot Row in the Shire, close to Bag End. Sam's mother is Bell Goodchild; he has five siblings: Hamson, Halfred, Daisy, May, and Marigold.

-Talgian


----------



## Talgian (Jul 16, 2006)

*36. Mario*






Mario is a video game character created by Shigeru Miyamoto for Nintendo. As well as being Nintendo's mascot, he is the most recognizable character in video game history, appearing in over a hundred games, many of them best-sellers. Outside of the platformers with which he is traditionally associated, Mario has appeared in video games in many different genres, including the Mario Kart series, many of Nintendo's arcade sports games (such as the Mario Tennis and Mario Golf series), and Nintendo's series of Mario role playing games (RPGs) (including Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars, Paper Mario Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door Super Paper Mario, Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga, and its sequel, Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time).

Mario is a plumber motivated by a sense of justice, though at times he has been depicted as a doctor and numerous other professions. His distinctive appearance was defined somewhat by the limitations of early video game hardware. Though he began with the ability to jump high, in subsequent games, he received additional powers such as pyrokinesis and flight, and additional playable versions, including Baby Mario, Tanooki suit Mario and Metal Mario, through the use of power-ups. In adventure games, Mario has used varying techniques for defeating enemies and solving puzzles in his games, both by using his own abilities and the properties of items or abilities of allies he encountered.

-Talgian


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 16, 2006)

*37 Lex Luthor*

Quite simply, the greatest criminal mind of all time.  Superman's lifelong enemy, who is obsessed with killing Superman and taking over the entire world.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 16, 2006)

*38 Odo*






One of the more intriguing characters from the Star Trek universe, Chief Constable Odo is a shapechanger living in a foreign land.  He has ties to many of the powers in the ST: DS9 Storyline (he is a founder himself; he worked for the Cardassians, and later the Bajorans).  His character is someone who is usually neutral, but always does the right thing.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 16, 2006)

*Solomon Kane* is a somber and gloomy man of pale face and cold eyes, all of it shadowed by a slouch hat. He is dressed entirely in black and his weaponry consists of a rapier, a dagger and a pair of flintlock pistols. He holds a voodoo staff that serves as a protection against evil (which he later discovers is the mythical Staff of Solomon, a talisman older than the earth and unimaginably powerful, much more so than even his friend N'Longa knew).
Solomon Kane is the greatest of Robert E Howards creations


----------



## Talgian (Jul 16, 2006)

*40. Ozymandias (Watchmen)*






From Alan Moore's _Watchmen_. Without spoiling too much, Ozymandias is a superhero who retired before the Keene Act and has made millions as a benevolent entreprenuer. As the series goes on, we learn more about his past, and plans for the future.

-Talgian


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 16, 2006)

*41. Gul Dukat*






This Star Trek: Deep Space 9 villian was there from the very beginning to the very end. Sometimes almost an anti-hero, his relationship with the DS9 officers often forced them to work together. In fact, his desire for acceptance, forgiveness, and understanding for his past deeds was often a motivating force for him. Even though he had overseen the deaths of millions, he always claimed that he was a merciful man.

Sometimes charming, sometimes compassionate, and always cunning, this villian had many faces.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 16, 2006)

*42. Khan Noonien Singh*

This Star Trek villian needs no introduction, but I'll give a short one anyway.










*KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!*

There ya go.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 16, 2006)

*43. Inspector Jacques Clouseau*






Clouseau is a bumbling detective who is given the case to find the valuable Pink Panther, the largest diamond in the world.

From wikipedia: Sellers said in several interviews that the secret of Clouseau's character was his tremendous ego. His favorite example of Clouseau's ego was whenever someone said, "Phone call for Inspector Clouseau", Clouseau would reply, "Ah yes, that would be for ME." Sellers maintained that Clouseau's ego is what made the character's klutziness funnier because of his quest to remain elegant and refined while causing chaos everywhere he turned.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 16, 2006)

*44 R2 D2*






One of four characters who appeared in all 6 Star Wars episodes, 'Artoo's' universally-recognizable beeps and whistles, while never understood word for word, always seemed clearly understandable.


----------



## Starman (Jul 16, 2006)

*45. Gaston*






Gaston, star of Disney's Beauty and the Beast, was a misunderstood man who was killed in his quest to marry his true love, Belle. He knew Belle was the woman for him because, in his words, "Here in town there's only she, who is beautiful as me, so I'm making plans to woo and marry Belle." Gaston may have had some old-fashioned notions, he didn't think women should read and that his wife should massage his feet while roasting his latest kill over the fire, but he wasn't a bad person. He was the greatest hunter in the world and used antlers in all of his decorating. He had a fantastic work out regimen that included eating four dozen eggs a day, which made him roughly the size of a barge. Sadly, Gaston left this mortal coil far too early when the savage Beast killed him while he tried to rescue Belle from the creature's castle. The world will mourn the passage of this primeval man.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 16, 2006)

The Greatest of all Radioactive Monsters




Godzilla is both the Terror and Saviour of Tokyo


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 16, 2006)

*47 Jean-Luc Picard*






Renaissance man captain of the Enterprise.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 16, 2006)

A gentle and compassionate soul who tried to make inter-species loving work despite the social condemnation. Twas beauty that slew the beast 

(and besides how can we have a Kaiju showdown without Godzilla vs Kong)


----------



## griff_goodbeard (Jul 16, 2006)

*Madmartigan*






Madmartigan is a Daikini theif and a great swordsman. He prefers to travel alone, fighting for his own means instead of getting mixed up in the afairs of others. Still, he has a good heart, and when the challenge finally comes, he decides to side with Willow and fight along his side. He can be stubborn and cocky with a wry sense of humor, but his courage and determination make him a true hero in the end.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 16, 2006)

*50. Sherlock Holmes*






Sherlock Holmes is a fictional detective of the late 19th and early 20th centuries who made his first published appearance in 1887. He was devised by Scottish author and physician Sir Arthur Conan Doyle. Holmes is famous for his prowess at using logic and astute observation to solve cases. He is perhaps the most famous fictional detective, and indeed one of the best known and universally recognisable literary characters.



*If your posting a picture can you please watch the image size. Some of the picks are way too big. Thanks. *


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 16, 2006)

*51 Allan Quartermain*





Sean Connery as Quartermain





Stewart Granger as Quartermain

From the pen of H Rider Haggard (_King Solomon's Mines_, _Allan Quartermain_, et al.), Allan Quartermain is the prototype for the wandering adventurer treasure hunter who would eventually become Indiana Jones.  But Quartermain is a star in his own right.  The character has been played by Sean Connery, Stewart Granger, Richard Chamberlain, and others on the big screen, and Quartermain has made appearances in comics and other media.

Inspired perhaps by the real-life 19th century adventurer Richard Burton and other explorers, Quartermain is the quintessential outdoorsman extraordinaire.  He's an expert on the outdoors, he knows (and respects) the local people, he speaks their languages, he's an accomplished traveller and hunter, he's a rugged individualist with a moral sense of what's right.

In most stories in which he appears, Quartermain is a well-known safari-guide based in Africa, who gets involved in an improbable search for the legendary King Solomon's mines (which he believes are a myth), and other adventures.


----------



## Talgian (Jul 17, 2006)

*52. Michael Corleone*






Michael Corleone is a fictional character in Mario Puzo's novel, The Godfather. He is also the main character of the film trilogy that was directed by Francis Ford Coppola, portrayed by Al Pacino. 

Michael is the youngest son of Don Vito Corleone (played by Marlon Brando in The Godfather). He becomes the new Godfather of the Corleone crime family towards the end of Part I, when his father passes away.

-Talgian


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 17, 2006)

*53. Andrew "Ender" Wiggin (Ender's Game)*






Ender is a brilliant military strategist of only age six in Orson Scott Card's Ender's Game.

Growing up an outcast, he was then recruited and trained to be a tactician in a grueling environment. While at school, he was often at odds with other students. In order for his militarty conditioning to be complete, his teachers weren't allowed to aid him. Even in the zero gravity team combats which he excelled at, they kept stacking the game against him.

Eventually he graduated and moved onto fleet combat training, where he, along with others, took place in battle simulations as fleet commanders.

Ender's Game is the first in a series of novels. There is also an Alternate Universe series of novels.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 17, 2006)

*54. Adrian Monk (Monk)*






Adrian Monk is the star of the TV series _Monk_. He is impaired socially by his Obsessive Compulsive Disorder and many phobias and quirks such as a compulsion to touch every street lamp he passes. However, his catch phrase of "It's a gift. And a curse." is shown to be true because his job as a police consultant is a perfect match. His OCD allows him to notice things others would miss and he is a brilliant detective.


----------



## Brakkart (Jul 17, 2006)

*55. Captain Malcolm "Mal" Reynolds*






Captain Malcolm Reynolds (Mal to his friends/crew) is a character from the shortlived Tv Series Firefly and its follow-up movie Serenity. A vateran of the Unification War, he fought on the side of the Independants who ultimately lost. He was one of only a handful of Browncoats who walked out of the pivotal battle of Serenity Valley, and the memory of the loss his side suffered there still haunts him. After the war he invested what money he had in an old 03-K64 Firefly-class transport and brought a crew together to stay one step ahead of the Alliance. Mal has no qualms about commiting criminal acts, his main interest being to keep flying and to this end he takes on (almost) any job, legal or not. He does however have a strong moral code and tries to do what's right. He is also unfailingly loyal to his crew and he expects the same in return.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 17, 2006)

*Jack Bauer*






Jack Bauer (played by Keifer Sutherland) is the main protagonist from Fox's 24.  Jack Bauer was a former member of the US military's Delta Force strike team, a field operative for the Central Intelligence Agency, and was once the Director of Field Operations for Los Angeles's Counter Terrorism Unit.


----------



## Starman (Jul 17, 2006)

*57. Raistlin Majere*






Raistlin Majere is a mage in the world of Dragonlance. His health shattered while taking the Test to join the Order of High Sorcery, Raistlin's skin turned a golden hue and his pupils became shaped like hourglasses. Raistlin was a troubled person and desired power above all else. His humanity came out on occassion such as when he took pity on the gully dwarf, Bupu. Raistlin became the Master of Past and Present and pursued his desire for power which led him to challenge the goddess, Takhisis.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 17, 2006)

*58 Gil Grissom*






Gil Grissom is a charcter on the TV show CSI.  He is the lead Crime Scene Investigator at the night shift of the Las Vegas crime lab.  Besides being an expert in crime forensics, he's one of the world's leading experts on insects, and often is able to use them in his investigations.

He knows sign language, in part because he suffered from partial deafness for a period.  He has a nerdy encyclopedic intelligence.  He's well-read and often quotes Shakespeare.  Hobbies of his include cockroach racing and riding roller coasters.  He's a bit of a loner.


----------



## Talgian (Jul 17, 2006)

*59. Hal 9000*







HAL 9000 (Heuristically programmed ALgorithmic computer) is a fictional computer/character in the Space Odyssey series, the first being the novel and film 2001: A Space Odyssey, written by Arthur C. Clarke in 1968. HAL is an artificial intelligence, the sentient on-board computer of the spaceship Discovery that eventually runs rampant. HAL is usually represented only as his television camera "eyes" that can be seen throughout the Discovery spaceship.

-Talgian


----------



## Aexalon (Jul 17, 2006)

*60. General Obi-Wan Kenobi, Jedi Master*






"Obi-Wan Kenobi? Obi-Wan... Now, that's a name I haven't heard in a long time... A long time."

A dedicated and legendary Jedi Knight, Obi-Wan Kenobi had a long and tumultuous career that has helped shape the fate of an entire galaxy, far, far away ... He stands as a shining beacon of loyalty, friendship, wisdom, and sacrifice.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 17, 2006)

*BA Baracus*

Sgt. Bosco Albert "B.A." Baracus — A rough-and-tough fighter, his character is basically that of the public persona of Mr. T himself. He was known for his trademark Mohawk hairstyle and his gold jewelry. He was highly-skilled mechanic and had an amazing talent for making impressive machinery out of just about any ordinary parts that they had available to them. When asked what the "B.A." stood for, the standard reply was "Bad Attitude" (it is said he used to enjoy beating up senior officers in Vietnam). B.A.'s childhood nickname was "Scooter", which he detested. In some Spanish speaking countries, he was known as "Mario Baracus"; in Spain, as "M.A.", for "Mala Actitud", the exact translation of the original. Despite his reputed attitude, he is a nice guy at heart. A teetotaler, Baracus never touches alcohol, preferring milk instead. He was most upset by Murdock and frequently addressed him with the phrase "You crazy, fool!" He suffers an intense fear of flying, especially when the plane in question is flown by Murdock. This difficulty was often overcome by other members of the team drugging him or knocking him out, causing him to remain unconscious so he could be transported without objection.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 17, 2006)

*62. Elric of Melniboné*






Elric is an introspective, haunted, and tragic hero, seen by many readers as an anti-hero. A direct antithesis of Robert E. Howard's Conan, he was strongly influenced by the character of Monsieur Zenith created by pulp author Anthony Skene and Kullervo from the Finnish epic Kalevala. Moorcock's character of Elric is a doomed hero based heavily upon Scandinavian mythology, a person whose actions lead to ruin, and ultimately death.

He is a complex character, prone to self-loathing, brooding and despair, compelled to adventure by his own dark fate rather than a desire for riches or glory.

Being Emperor of Melniboné, he is a servant of the Lords of Chaos. Unlike his fellow Melnibonéans, who are decadent, cruel, and mostly devoid of sentiment and the gentler passions, Elric is plagued by his conscience, has modern sensibilities and is very curious of the outside world. 

Elric is the (often unwilling) tool of his evil, sentient sword Stormbringer, which is itself a parody of the normal sword-and-sorcery hero's weapon. In Stormbringer, the sickly Elric finds the energy he needs, but at a terrible price – Stormbringer feeds on the souls of those it slays and gives part of their life force to sustain Elric. Stormbringer is willful, and by no means under Elric's control:


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 17, 2006)

*63. Johnny 5 (Short Circuit)*






Number 5 was a military robot struck by a power surge caused by lightning and gains sentience. Appalled by his military purpose, he seeks freedom, wanting to explore his newfound life. Unfortunately, the military disagrees with his decisions, wanting to get him back. He struggles with his newfound sentience while having to flee captivity and convincing others that he is truly alive.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 17, 2006)

*64 The Equalizer*





Robert 'The Equalizer' 
McCall, main character of 
the 80s action TV show 
of the same name

Odds against you?  

Robert McCall, better known and the Equalizer, was a secret agent with a dark and mysterious past, and a guilty conscience.  He decides to atone himself by offering his services free of charge to those in need.  Often using mysterious contacts from his former spook days, he uses his skills to help people being troubled by thieves, wife-beaters, racists, gangs, etc.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 17, 2006)

*65 The Terminator*






The Terminator.  He terminates people.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 17, 2006)

*#66 T-1000*

Well if we're inputing powerful robots, I'm nominating the one I wish had won...






The baddest of all Terminators, T-1000. Most referenced and by far the most loved/feared of all Terminators.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 17, 2006)

*67. Horatio Hornblower*







Horatio Hornblower (4 July 1776 - 12 January 1857) is a fictional character, an officer in the British Royal Navy during the Napoleonic Wars, originally the protagonist of a series of novels by C. S. Forester, and later the subject of films and television programs.

The character is iconic in Age of Sail traditional naval fiction. There are many parallels between Hornblower and real naval officers of the period, especially Thomas Cochrane and Horatio Nelson. The name "Horatio" was inspired by the character in William Shakespeare's Hamlet and chosen also because of its similarity to that of Nelson.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 17, 2006)

*Jack Burton*

Jack Burton is an all-American trucker who gets dragged into a centuries old battle in John Carpenter's cult classic, Big Trouble in Little China. 

Jack can do it all, just ask him.  With only one real talent (fast hands) but indomitable attitude, Jack faces everything from lightning-throwing warriors to bottomless wells to excessive makeup in his quest to save his best friend's fiancee and his own nascent love interest from the clutches of the evil Lo Pan.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 17, 2006)

*69. Austin Powers*






Yeah, baby! Yeah!


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 17, 2006)

*70. Kitt*






The real star of the '80s _Knight Rider_, Knight Industries Two Thousand (KITT) was an artificially intelligent modified Third Generation Pontiac Trans Am. KITT even had an evil twin named KARR (Knight Automated Roving Robot). KITT's primary function is to protect human life, and he has _many_ built in features that allow him to accomplish this task.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 17, 2006)

*71. Ra's al Ghul / Rā's al Ghūl (Batman)*






From Wikipedia

Ra's al Ghul was several centuries old before he ever encountered Batman. Replenishing his aged, injured, or dead body with a bath in a Lazarus Pit, Ra's has survived through the centuries, all the while accumulating wealth, knowledge, and power. Ra's is a criminal and scientific genius, particularly in the field of alchemy. He also rivals Batman in hand-to-hand combat and sword fighting and was the co leader of the League of Assassins. He is always accompanied by a servant known as Ubu, who is also an especially dangerous fighter. Rather than being a single individual, Ubu is actually a title held by a line of replaceable servants.

When a person uses a Lazarus Pit, the person emerges temporarily insane. It has always been implied that repeated use of the Lazarus Pit could have subtle lasting effects, and no one has used as many Lazarus Pits as has Ra's. It isn't difficult to conjecture that use of the Lazarus Pits may have driven Ra's completely insane.

Ra's' goal is a world in perfect environmental balance, a goal he will achieve at any cost. He believes that the best way to do so is to eliminate most of humanity. That he has the means to achieve his goal makes him extremely dangerous and brings him into frequent conflict with Batman. Ra's usually tries to assault the world's human populace with a biological weapon, such as a genetically-engineered virus.

Ra's is among Batman's most formidable foes. Not only can he physically and mentally challenge "the Detective" (the name by which Ra's always refers to Batman), but he has also deduced Batman's secret identity.


----------



## jonesy (Jul 17, 2006)

I nominate the psyker of psykers. The master of the mind. Mr. Alfred Bester


----------



## Talgian (Jul 18, 2006)

*73. Hal Jordan*






Hal Jordan is a DC Comics superhero, the Silver Age Green Lantern, and arguably the most famous hero to bear that name. Created by John Broome and Gil Kane, he first appeared in Showcase #22 (October 1959).

-Talgian


----------



## Talgian (Jul 18, 2006)

*74. Maxwell Smart*






A bumbling secret agent working for CONTROL, he some how always manages to save the world from KAOS with the help of Agent 99.

-Talgian


----------



## Talgian (Jul 18, 2006)

*75. Han Solo*






Han Solo (born 29 BBY) is a character in the fictional Star Wars universe. He was played by Harrison Ford in all the Star Wars films. Solo plays a major role in the Star Wars saga, moving from a reluctant, selfish participant to a central figure over the course of the first three released Star Wars films (A New Hope, The Empire Strikes Back, and Return of the Jedi.) Star Wars creator George Lucas describes him as "a loner who realizes the importance of being part of a group and helping for the common good."

-Talgian


----------



## griff_goodbeard (Jul 18, 2006)

*Det. Vic Mackey*






From wikipedia 

Detective Vic Mackey is the fictional leader of the Strike Team, a four-man anti-gang unit in The Shield. Mackey is played by Michael Chiklis.

He has shown several instances of compassion, as seen in his friendship with Connie (a prostitute), his devotion to his kids, protection of children, and his loyalty to his team, but he's also extremely corrupt in his daily job. He steals drugs and beats and tortures suspects. Mackey sees his tactics as a means to an end.


----------



## Templetroll (Jul 18, 2006)

*#77*






Jonah Hex is a bounty hunter whose face bears a scar from a hot tomahawk, and whose attitude is fittingly surly and cynical, although tempered with a personal code of honor.

He had a wild and dangerous life with some happiness amidst the misfortune.  He traveled in time and his corpse ended up as a circus exhibit.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 18, 2006)

*78 The Lone Ranger*






'Who was that masked man?'

The Lone Ranger was a popular radio program from 1933 to 1954.   It also inspired numerous comic books, two movie serials, books, a television series (1949-1957) starring Clayton Moore as the Lone Ranger and several animated cartoon series.

'Hi Ho Silver, Away!!'

The Lone Ranger's real name was Reid (first name never firmly established).  A member of the famed Texas Rangers, he was ambushed with a group of other Rangers by a group of criminals led by Butch Cavindish.  Reid barely survived, and was left for dead in the wild, but was saved by Tonto, a native American and a childhood friend of Reid.  Tonto nurses Reid back to heath.  The two become an inseparable pair, devoted to fighting injustice and seeking revenge on Cavindish.  Reid becomes the masked hero 'The Lone Ranger'.  He finds his horse, Silver, and adopts the use of silver bullets (making them bullets of justice).


----------



## Starman (Jul 18, 2006)

*79. King Arthur*






Arthur leading his knights

King Arthur is one of the most legendary figures in western mythology. His story has been told many times in many different forms. In most, he was given the sword Excaliber by the Lady of the Lake as a sign of his destiny to rule Britain. He assembled the Knights of the Round Table at the castle of Camelot and created a benevolent kingdom. He married the lady, Guinevere, but she falls in love with the knight Lancelot, Arthur's best friend, and they betray Arthur and consummate their love. Arthur is tricked by his evil half-sister, Morgan le Fay, into sleeping with her and their union produces a son, Mordred. Mordred is raised by Morgan to hate Arthur and when he grew up, he raised an army and went to war against his father. The war destroys the near utopic kingdom of Camelot. Arthur defeats and kills his son, but sustained wounds that killed him soon after. He had one of his knights throw Excaliber back into the lake before he died. According to legend, he will return in Britain's darkest hour.


----------



## Templetroll (Jul 18, 2006)

*#80*

The Cheshire Cat






_Alice in Wonderland_, by Lewis Carroll     

"And as she went along, there was the Cat again! And she told it she didn't like it coming and going so quickly. 

So this time the Cat vanished quite slowly, beginning with the tail, and ending with the grin. Wasn't that a curious thing, a Grin without any Cat?"


----------



## Talgian (Jul 18, 2006)

Arthur should be 79 and Cheshire Cat 80.

-Talgian


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 18, 2006)

*81. Sepiroth*






The central antagonist in Final Fantasy VII.   He is the product of bioengineering and contains the alien DNA from an entity known as J.E.N.O.V.A.  He is a highly trained warrior who is considered to be the most famous member SOLDIER, a paramilitary group controlled by Shin-Ra Corporation.  Sepiroth is responsible for the destruction of the town of Nibelheim and the murder of its citizens.  Five years after the town's destruction, Sepiroth set to motion a plan which would have destroyed the Earth if it were not for the efforts of Cloud Strife and his companions.


----------



## Jakar (Jul 18, 2006)

*No. 82 - The Greatest Robot of all time - Bender Bending Rodriguez!!!*

Bender Bending Rodríguez, more commonly known as Bender (assembled c. 2998 in Mexico) is a fictional sapient robot in the Futurama animated cartoon television series. He is voiced by actor John DiMaggio.

A comic anti-hero, Bender was described by Turanga Leela as an "alcoholic, whore-mongering, chain-smoking gambler," which largely sums up his personality. He curses, fights, argues, smokes cigars (to make himself look cool), drinks constantly (though, in his defense, alcohol is his primary fuel), reads robot pornography (in the form of circuit diagrams), and constantly demands attention and praise from everyone around him (he even created Bender Day). He also has a strictly voluntary sense of morals, being a kleptomaniac who snatches wallets and other valuables at every opportunity. He is easily the most offensive of the Planet Express crew. It is often stated that he has no emotions, though this is quite clearly not true ("We robots don't have any emotions, and sometimes *sniff* that makes me feel very sad!")


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bender_Bending_Rodriguez


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Jul 18, 2006)

*83 David Xanatos*

David Xanatos is a major character from the animated TV series Gargoyles. He was frequently at odds with the protagonists. A wealthy industrialist, his business interests include robotics, a media studio, and genetic research. His major goals are control and immortality. He is rather pragmatic, believing that revenge is foolish, and finds benefit in most defeats.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Xanatos


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 18, 2006)

*84. Bugs Bunny*






No character -- much less a rabbit -- has captured the American moviegoer's imagination as thoroughly and uproariously as Bugs Bunny. And no character has dominated the medium of animation for as long as the unabashedly bold Brooklyn bunny. 
Bugs Bunny is arguably the most popular and recognizable cartoon character of all time. In a classic role and true to his smart-aleck, self-confident nature, Bugs, rather than flee from a stalking hunter (the ubiquitous Elmer Fudd), faced him down with a disarming, unimpressed "Ehh, what's up, doc?". 

Bugs' well-known personality was given depth and dimension from nearly every director at Warner Bros. cartoons. And his Brooklyn-Bronx accent, voiced by actor Mel Blanc, combined with his quick wit, brash resourcefulness, and boisterous independence, gave him the street credentials that have delighted three generations of devoted audiences. Knightly Knight Bugs No 1, in which the "wascally wabbit" stars, won an Academy Award. In addition, Bugs has appeared in full-length motion pictures, over 175 animated shorts and several prime time specials. So how has this rabbit managed to win the hearts of virtually every age of movie fan around the world? Simple. The gregarious but truly lovable Bugs Bunny always wins, no matter who he's battling, and no matter what the situation. No bully is too big, no hypocrite safe, no pompous adversary so powerful, that Bugs can't joyfully whittle him down to kindling wood. 

Bugs' foremost rival was the passive-aggressive, chicken-brained hunter Elmer Fudd, voiced by Arthur Q. Bryan. The pair was famously cast against each other in the Wagner spoof, What's Opera, Doc?, the first animated short-subject to be inducted into the National Film Registry. Bugs and Elmer also appeared together in several theatrical releases including Stage Door Cartoon and Hare Tonic, in which Bugs escapes by tricking Elmer into thinking there is a terrible outbreak of "Rabbit-itus." In Wabbit Twouble, Bugs messes up Elmer's plans for "west" and "wewaxation" in Jellostone Park, and in Chuck Jones' Rabbit Fire, Bugs and Daffy Duck have a famous argument - much to the bufuddlement of Elmer Fudd - about whether it's duck season or rabbit season. The ever-scheming "genius" Wile E. Coyote also matches wits with Bugs - and loses -- in To Hare Is Human, Operation: Rabbit and Hare-Breadth Hurry. Hare-Way To The Stars has Bugs unknowingly stowing away aboard a rocket to Mars, where he has to prevent another adversary, Marvin The Martian, from destroying the Earth. And in the classic Bewitched Bunny, Bugs rescues the fairy tale characters Hansel and Gretel from Witch Hazel's clutches, and narrowly escapes being cooked as dinner himself. Then there's a passel of sidesplitting cartoons, all directed by Friz Freleng, in which Bugs battles the explosive fury of Yosemite Sam. 

Whether it's building an elevator for his rabbit hole, tunneling to Sing Song Prison to hide out from hunters, or commanding the stage as a concert pianist in the cult classic Rhapsody Rabbit, Bugs Bunny has become an international hero. Not only has the world's favorite rabbit made generations of Looney Tunes fans laugh out loud, but he has done it in true prizewinning Bugs style - always cool and ever-so witty. What's up, you ask? Bugs is unbeatable, that's what!


----------



## Morrus (Jul 18, 2006)

*Edmund Blackadder*

Blackadder is the generic name that encompasses four series of an acclaimed BBC historical sitcom, along with several one-off instalments. The first series was written by Richard Curtis and Rowan Atkinson, while subsequent episodes were written by Curtis and Ben Elton. The shows were produced by John Lloyd, and starred Rowan Atkinson as the eponymous anti-hero, Edmund Blackadder, and Tony Robinson as his sidekick/dogsbody, Baldrick.

Although each series is set in a different historical period, all follow the fortunes (or, rather, misfortunes) of Edmund Blackadder (played by Atkinson), who in each is a member of an English family dynasty present at many significant periods and places in British history. Although his intelligence levels rise over the course of the series (the character starts as being quite unintelligent in the first and gradually becomes smarter through each passing generation), each Blackadder is similar in that they are all cynical, cowardly opportunists concerned with maintaining and increasing their own status and fortunes in life, regardless of their surroundings. Also, each Blackadder's social status becomes lower, even though Blackadder's intellect increases. The lives of each man are also entwined with their servants, all called Baldrick (played by Robinson), who in each generation acts as the dogsbodies / punching bags of the various Blackadders, and who decreases in intelligence (and in personal hygiene standards). Each Blackadder is also saddled with the company of a dim-witted aristocrat - Lord Percy Percy (Tim McInnerny) in the first two seasons, George (Hugh Laurie) in the second two - whose presence he must somehow tolerate.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 18, 2006)

One more essential nomination...






*86 'Dirty' Harry Callahan*

_"Ah Ah, I know what you're thinking. 'Did he fire six shots or only five?' Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement I've kinda lost track myself. But being this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel lucky?' Well, do ya, punk?"_

Dirty Harry, who first appeared in the film of the same name and later in several sequals, is the archetype of the cop who bends the rules to seek justice, who believes the ends justifies the means.  He believes in justice, and retributive punishment for criminals--by any means necesary.  He often comes into confict with his superiors over his methods.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 18, 2006)

*#87 Rooster Cogburn*

#87 Rooster Cogburn






Reuben J. 'Rooster' Cogburn is a fictional wild west character who first appears in the Charles Portis novel True Grit. The novel was adapted into a movie (True Grit, 1969) and a 1975 sequel titled Rooster Cogburn was also produced. John Wayne played Cogburn in both films and garnered his only Oscar for his performance in the first movie. Cogburn is portrayed as an anti-hero, an unusual role for Wayne, who usually played strait-laced heroes. The character was also featured in a 1978 made-for-TV sequel, also called True Grit, starring Warren Oates in the featured role.

Cogburn is described as a "fearless, one-eyed U.S. marshal who never knew a dry day in his life." He is "the toughest marshal" working the Indian Territory (present-day Oklahoma) on behalf of Judge Isaac Parker, the real-life U.S. District Court Judge for the Western District of Arkansas (having criminal jurisdiction in the Indian Territory, as the baliff repeatedly announces in both films).

In the first film, Cogburn helps Mattie Ross (played by Kim Darby) to track down Tom Cheney, the man who killed Ross's father. In the sequel, he teams up with Eula Goodnight (Katharine Hepburn) and Wolf (Richard Romancito) while on the trail of a desperado, Hawk (Richard Jordan), who has stolen a shipment of nitroglycerin from the U.S. Army.

-Wikipedia


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 18, 2006)

*88 The Wicked Witch of the West*






_I'll get you my pretty..._

The main villain from Frank Baum's _The Wizard of Oz_, the Wicked Witch of the West is the sister of the Witch of the East, who was killed by the story's heroine Dorothy near the beginning of the story.  Dorothy takes the ruby slippers, a pair of magic shoes, from the Witch of the East.  Throughout the rest of the story, the Witch of the West obsessively harrasses Dorothy with her magic powers and servants in attempts to get the slippers from Dorothy.


----------



## griff_goodbeard (Jul 18, 2006)

*89 Æon Flux*






Æon Flux is a tall, scantily-clad secret agent from the society of Monica, skilled in assassination and acrobatics. Her mission is to infiltrate the strongholds of the neighboring country of Bregna, which is led by her sworn enemy and sometimes-lover Trevor Goodchild. Monica represents a dynamic anarchist society, while Bregna embodies a centralized, scientifically planned state.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 19, 2006)

*90. Yoda*






If you don't know who he is, you aren't allowed to vote.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 19, 2006)

91.  Danger Mouse


> He's the greatest!
> He's fantastic!
> Wherever there is danger he'll be there!
> He's the ace!
> ...


----------



## AdamBomb (Jul 19, 2006)

*Master Chief*





Master Chief Petty Officer Spartan John-117 (alternatively known by his rank, Master Chief or John-117; to the Covenant, as the Demon)

The Master Chief is a SPARTAN-II Super Soldier, a genetically and cybernetically augmented warrior designed to put down rebels and insurgents within the United Nations Space Command. When the powerful alien empire known as the Covenant attacked, the Master Chief and the other Spartans had a priority shift. Extensive surgical alteration coupled with a ruthless lifelong training regimen has resulted in Master Chief being significantly stronger than even the strongest natural human, and his strength and fighting ability are further augmented by the advanced MJOLNIR power armor he wears.

The Master Chief stands 7 feet tall and weighs approximately 'half a ton' in full battle armor.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 19, 2006)

*93. Odysseus*






From Wikipedia:

He is the central character of Homer's Odyssey, renowned for his guile and resourcefulness, and a major character in the Iliad. He is most famous for the ten years it took him to return home from the Trojan War. Odysseus was the king of Ithaca, husband of Penelope and father of Telemachus, and son of Laertes and Anticlea, though some sources, prominent among them Iphigenia at Aulis by Euripides, give Sisyphus as his father.


----------



## Templetroll (Jul 19, 2006)

*#94*  The Raven






From "The Raven" by Edgar Allan Poe



> Open here i flung the shutter, when, with many a flirt and flutter,
> In there stepped a stately Raven of the saintly days of yore;
> Not the least obeisance made he; not a minute stopped or stayed he;
> But, with mien of lord or lady, perched above my chamber door--
> ...


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 19, 2006)

Temple, no offense man but couldn't you have chosen a different animal? What about a dragon? (I mean that's semi-not real)


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Jul 19, 2006)

*95 Spider-Man*

I'm a little surpised that there haven't been any Marvel characters yet, so here's one who's fairly well-known.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man


----------



## Talgian (Jul 19, 2006)

*96. King Lear*






The aging king of Britain and the protagonist of the play. Lear is used to enjoying absolute power and to being flattered, and he does not respond well to being contradicted or challenged. At the beginning of the play, his values are notably hollow—he prioritizes the appearance of love over actual devotion and wishes to maintain the power of a king while unburdening himself of the responsibility. Nevertheless, he inspires loyalty in subjects such as Gloucester, Kent, Cordelia, and Edgar, all of whom risk their lives for him.

-Talgian


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Jul 19, 2006)

*97 Rembrandt Brown*

Rembrandt "The Crying Man" Brown is a character from the TV series Sliders. A singer of some popularity, he was on his way to a performance when an experimental interdimensional travel device created by a young scientist named Quinn Mallory took them and two others from their universe. Because of damage to the device, the travelers had great difficulty finding their way home.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rembrandt_Brown


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Jul 19, 2006)

*98 Dr. Rodney McKay*

Originally appearing on the TV series Stargate SG-1, McKay is a main character on the spin-off Stargate Atlantis. He is a rather intelligent physicist who serves on the Atlantis Expedition, an exploratory mission in another galaxy. He does his best work under pressure, frequently finding solutions to grave problems which he previously believes to be unsolvable.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodney_McKay


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Jul 19, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Temple, no offense man but couldn't you have chosen a different animal? What about a dragon? (I mean that's semi-not real)




Or this version of Raven Scott Levy


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Jul 19, 2006)

#99 Gamera

Gamera is really neat! Gamera is full of meat! Every kid loves Gameraaaaa! - Mystery Science Theatre 3000

Gamera is a giant tusked terrapin capable of flight, usually by spinning. Originally he was the friend of all children, being their protector tho he later was created by Atlantis to be guardian of earth.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamera


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Jul 19, 2006)

#100 Guyver

You know the story. High school kid finds gizmo, gizmo turns out to be alien symbiote, gizmo merges with kid, kid gains superhuman abilities and enemies. The Guyver grants its host speed, strength, armor and numerous weapons, the two most famous being his high frequence blades (from his forearms and are able to slice through almost anything) and his Mega Smasher, arguably the most powerful beam weapon in existence (2 particle cannons mounted in his chest armor).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guyver


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 19, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Temple, no offense man but couldn't you have chosen a different animal? What about a dragon? (I mean that's semi-not real)




I think its assumed that "the raven" in _The Raven_ is named The Raven and is not a stereotypical raven that is ment to represent all ravens.

(Btw. This comment wasn't ment to be snarky, so i appologize if it read that way).


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Jul 19, 2006)

#101 Zatoichi

Supposedly a mere wandering blind masseur, he is actually a highly skilled swordsman. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zatoichi


----------



## Talgian (Jul 19, 2006)

*102. Dr. Frankenstein*







The doomed protagonist and narrator of the main portion of _Frankenstein_. Studying in Ingolstadt, Victor discovers the secret of life and creates an intelligent but grotesque monster, from whom he recoils in horror. Victor keeps his creation of the monster a secret, feeling increasingly guilty and ashamed as he realizes how helpless he is to prevent the monster from ruining his life and the lives of others.

-Talgian


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 19, 2006)

103. *Cthulhu* 






H.P.Lovecraft's monsterous creation that has spawned "the Cthulhu Mythos." ....  [insanity] ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn [/insanity]

That is not dead which can eternal lie,
And with strange æons, even death may die.


----------



## Templetroll (Jul 19, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Temple, no offense man but couldn't you have chosen a different animal? What about a dragon? (I mean that's semi-not real)




Find me a quote from a mere dragon that non-fantasy types can quote.  lots of folks know the phrase "Quoth the raven, "nevermore".  

Wait, this might do!    

*#104*

Puff the Magic Dragon






From wikipedia 

"Puff, the Magic Dragon" is a song written by Leonard Lipton and Peter Yarrow and made popular by the group Peter, Paul and Mary in a 1963 recording. The song is so well-known that it has entered American and British pop culture. Puff gets his name because of his magical breath.

Sorry, image is a problem....  will work on it later.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 19, 2006)

*105. Dracula*






The greatest Vampire of all time, Bram Stoker's Dracula has been the subject of countless plays, books, radio dramas, movies, and television shows.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 19, 2006)

Temple,

I was thinking Smaug but Puff will do for now. I guess. I'm just against using "literary" animals that have real world counterparts, like using Blake's "The Lamb" or "Tyger" as a great character. Just stating my belief on that count.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 19, 2006)

*106. John Locke (Lost)*






From Wikipedia:

After the crash, Locke miraculously recovers the use of his legs. On the island, Locke demonstrates his many essential skills-- As well as being an extremely proficient hunter and tracker, he also has skills in carpentry, engineering and firearm use. Many on the island treat him as a sort of spiritual leader. He is the oldest of the principal characters. He appears to have a connection to the island, to which he ascribes mystical powers, claiming, "I've looked into the eye of this island, and what I saw was beautiful."


----------



## AdamBomb (Jul 19, 2006)

*107 Tigger*





Oh, the wonderful thing about tiggers, 
Is tiggers are wonderful things, 
Their tops are made out of rubber, 
Their bottoms are made out of springs, 
They're bouncy, trouncy, flouncy, pouncy, 
Fun! Fun! Fun! Fun! Fun! 
But the most wonderful thing about tiggers is I'm the only one!


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 19, 2006)

*108. Gregory House (House)*






House is a brilliant doctor who cares more about curing illness than treating patients. He is a misanthrope and only actually sees his patients if it is necessary, and then still not trusting anything they say. He is crippled in his right leg and is constantly in pain, taking Vicodin perhaps more than is necessary.

A brilliant doctor, he is always one step ahead of everyone, often diagnosing patients off of circumstantial evidence. He leads a small team of doctors and his group specializes in special cases at the hospital, usually only taking cases that House decides on, giving him a great deal of freedom.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice choices Third.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 19, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Nice choices Third.




Thnks! With all the giant LOST threads that crop up here when its new, I thought it odd that there weren't any characters in the pole! And House is just cool. Hmm... what we need now is a BSG character. And, I know just the one!


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 19, 2006)

*109. Gaius Baltar*






What is he thinking? Nobody really knows. Enigmatic and genius, Baltar's allegance seems to be simply himself, anyone else is incidental. However, due to his contact with the cylon Six, whether a delusion, some kind of correspondance, or an intelligent implant in his brain, his actions often end up aiding the cylons.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 20, 2006)

110.  Bananaman (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banana_Man)

This, is 29 Acacia Road. 
And this is Eric, the schoolboy who leads an exciting double life. 
For when Eric eats a banana, an amazing transformation occurs. 

Eric is Bananaman! Ever alert for the call to action!


Powers/Abilities: Superstrong (he has the strength of "twenty big men"), able to fly (well, more like swim through the air), invulnerable. Your standard "Superman" package.


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Jul 20, 2006)

*111 The Nameless One*

The Nameless One is the protagonist from the computer game Planescape: Torment. He woke up one day on a mortuary slab with no memories. He learned that he could recover from any injury, even death, and he set out to find his identity.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Nameless_One


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Jul 20, 2006)

*112 Minsc*

Minsc is a mighty warrior from the Baldur's Gate computer games. He has a great drive to attack evil. He is never seperated from his "mentor" a "miniature giant space hamster" called Boo.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minsc


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Jul 20, 2006)

#113 Tommy Oliver

He started out as a Green Ranger but lost his powers only to return as the White Ranger. He'd later serve as the Red Ranger and finally as the Black Ranger. He's been both a hero and a villain and apparently suffered from the Fonzie Syndrome. 

In each incarnation, he had martial arts ability combined with enhanced physical stats and weaponry along with a never quit attitude. Likewise, he had the ability to summon a zord to help fight and in his final incarnation, he could summon up several smaller 'backup zords' to turn the tide.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tommy_Oliver


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Jul 20, 2006)

#114 "Latino Heat" Eddie Guerrero

"Remember when I said I wouldn't cheat? I lied."

Eddie has been in the big 3 wrestling federations: ECW, WCW and WWE, winning gold in each one. He could adjust his style to fit his opponent to some extent, such as grappling or luche libre. His final (and probably most successful) gimmick was "lie, cheat and steal" often setting up his opponent to lose by DQ by tossing an illegal object at his opponent then playing possum.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddie_guerrero


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 20, 2006)

*115 Zorro*







Zorro, whose real name is Don Diego de la Vega, is a master swordsman and hero who fights agaisnt tyrrany, injustice, and oppression.

He first appearned in 1919 in a pulp magazine.  Since then he has appeared in novels, comics, pulp serials, tv series, animated series, and several feature films.  His first film appearance was in _The Mark of Zorro_ in the silent era, in 1920, played by Douglas Fairbanks.  Also significant was the Disney live action tv series _Zorro_ starring Guy Willians.

Zorro was a major inspiration of many later famous heroes, including Indiana Jones (Zorro used a bullwhip) and Batman.


----------



## Templetroll (Jul 20, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Temple,
> 
> I was thinking Smaug but Puff will do for now. I guess. I'm just against using "literary" animals that have real world counterparts, like using Blake's "The Lamb" or "Tyger" as a great character. Just stating my belief on that count.




I take your meaning.  After the nominations are closed I'd like to mention some that I think would be interesting if no one else nominates them.


----------



## Talgian (Jul 20, 2006)

*116. Javert*






A police inspector who strictly believes in law and order and will stop at nothing to enforce France’s harsh penal codes. Javert is incapable of compassion or pity, and performs his work with such passion that he takes on a nearly animal quality when he is on the chase. He nurses an especially strong desire to recapture Valjean, whose escapes and prosperity he sees as an affront to justice. Ultimately, Javert is unable to say with certainty that Valjean deserves to be punished. This ambiguity under-mines the system of belief on which Javert bases his life and forces him to choose between hypocrisy and honor.

-Talgian


----------



## Trickstergod (Jul 20, 2006)

*Eddard Stark* of _A Game of Thrones_






Patriarch of House Stark, Ned is the Warden of the North and Lord of Winterfell. Ned's a man of great virtue, renowned throughout the Seven Kingdoms for his high standards of honor, a man greatly concerned about integrity. If he has any virtue that trumps this, or any great failing, it's his strong sense of compassion, particularly for children. Though once a great general, he's still haunted by the death of his sister and other great men in a war over a decade past.


----------



## Trickstergod (Jul 20, 2006)

*Booster Gold*






Many super-heroes do what they do because of some great tragedy in their past they hope to never let pass again, or because it's the right thing to do, or patriotic spirit, or any other number of selfless reasons. Not so Booster Gold, a former football player from the 25th century banned from play after he was caught gambling on his own games. Stealing a number of technological devices and his robotic companion Skeets, Booster hijacked a time machine and traveled to the 20th century with the intent of becoming a super-hero. Unlike Batman or Superman or most other heroes, though, Booster became one for the purpose of gaining wealth via his celebrity status as a hero. Though his motives aren't always the most selfless ones, however, nor is he always the brightest bulb in the bunch, Booster's still a hero, saving lives and fighting the good fight where he may. Particularly when there's a check to be had for it.


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Jul 20, 2006)

#119 Doomsday

Quite possibly Superman's greatest foe as he did something even Lex Luthor couldn't: kill Superman. He is the living embodiment of evolution for each injury makes him more resistant and each death makes him harder to kill / immune to injury and will even hyperevolve to counter a special ability like retractable claws to reel in a flying Superman or generating an energy field to counter an energy being. Furthermore, his physical abilities rival or exceed Superman and possibly the rest of the Justice League, given the ease with which he plowed through them in previous encounters.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doomsday_(comics)


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 20, 2006)

*120. Spongebob Squarepants*






SpongeBob is a porous sea sponge with eyes, a mouth with prominent front teeth and dimples, arms, legs, hands and feet. He resembles a kitchen sponge more than a sea sponge, in order to emphasise the image of a "squeaky-clean" nerd. SpongeBob has the ability to morph into other shapes at will, and can grow back pieces which fall off of him. His arms can become variable in length and shape at will and are retractable as well as detachable.

SpongeBob typically wears a white shirt with brown trousers, although he has been known to run naked (or in his underwear). As a part of the attire, his shoes are shiny black, with a spheric bulge at the front (although still a part of the shoe proper, unlike the balls of clown shoes). He usually wears a pair of white briefs underneath his pants, although he has been seen wearing blue, green, and red briefs (all at the same time, nonetheless) and even pink to honour his best friend, Patrick. At night, he sometimes has a green bathrobe on but mostly goes to sleep with his underwear, socks and shoes. When he goes "swimming", he wears a pair of blue swimming trunks (although he still wears his underpants and shoes. He also wears a red necktie in exchange for his bow tie on special occasions.

SpongeBob is described as extremely sweet, kind, funny, generous, cheerful, friendly, happy, loving, hard-working, annoying (according to Squidward) and most of all, trusting. He has a buck-toothed grin, tremendously expressive face and square body that complements his pure and good nature. SpongeBob will rarely knowingly do wrong or harm to anyone except on April Fools Day and never without remorse. However, he has been known to shout and curse (even "obscenities" such as "Tartar Sauce","Fish Paste", or "Barnacles") when angry or frustrated. Although he is an adult, he has a very childish nature, shown to great effect in the episode "Grandma's Kisses", at which he is at his most childish.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 20, 2006)

*121. Dr. Anton Phibes*






Anton Phibes, famous organist and a doctor of Music and Theology, thought to have been killed in a car crash, was in fact only horribly disfigured. Phibes is convinced that his lovely wife, Victoria, who died during a surgical operation, was a victim of incapable doctors. Several years after the operation, Phibes begins to put his vendetta into effect, killing the doctors that operated on his wife. Inspector Trout from Scotland Yard suspects Phibes, but it is difficult to prove when he is believed dead, not helped by the incompetence of the force. Trout eventually discovers that Phibes has been taking his inspiration from the Bible, specifically the the ten plagues of Egypt, which is part of the psychic force that drives him. Helped by his mute assistant Vulnavia, Phibes kills seven doctors and the head nurse, one by one and more brutally each time, using the first eight plagues as themes. Phibes reserves the worst punishment for the head of the team of doctors, Dr. Vesalius. He kidnaps the doctor's son and places him on a table on which a container full of acid is waiting to disfigure the boy's face. A small key implanted near the boy's heart will free him. Versalius will need all his skill to operate and free his son. As Vesalius arrives, he learns he has only six minutes to operate on his son and to save him from the acid. The operation succeeds and the acid instead strikes Vulnavia (either killing her or otherwise incapacitating her). Convinced he has completed his vendetta, Phibes lies beside the embalmed corpse of his wife and, as his blood drains out, with the police and Inspector Trout closing in, the chamber under his house in Muldean Square sinks into darkness. As the stone sarcophagus sinks, we hear Phibes singing Somewhere over the Rainbow, one of the most bizarre endings ever given to a horror film.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 20, 2006)

*122. Honor Harrington*






Honor Stephanie Harrington is a fictional character, the eponymous heroine of a series of science fiction books set in the "Honorverse", written by David Weber and published by Baen Books.

An officer in a star fleet known as the Royal Manticoran Navy, Harrington bears a striking professional resemblance to both the real life Admiral Lord Nelson, Captain Thomas Cochrane, and the fictional (composite) character Horatio Hornblower. Like Nelson, she loses an eye and an arm in combat; her initials are the same as Hornblower's, and like all three officers, she has a genius for tactical command throughout the series and becomes a living legend by using those skills in several major engagements—battles for which the press dubs her The Salamander— for always seeming to be "where the fire is hottest". By the tenth main-line novel (Ashes of Victory) Honor has emerged as a strategist of note as well, and has been promoted to Admiral in both the Manticoran and Grayson space navies.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 20, 2006)

*123. Captain Nemo*






Captain Nemo is a fictional character featured in Jules Verne's novels Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea (1870) and The Mysterious Island (1874). "Nemo" is Latin for "no-one". This name is aptly chosen. Nemo is a mysterious figure, about whom all we know is that he identifies with the oppressed, and that he has apparently lost his wife and children. He is a scientific genius who roams the depths of the sea in his submarine, the Nautilus. In Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea he states that the laws of the world on the surface do not apply to him any longer, and that he has fled to the sea to escape the barbarism of the human race, with its wars and oppression. He claims to have no interest in the affairs of the world above, but occasionally intervenes to aid the oppressed, giving salvaged treasure to Cypriots resisting a Turkish invasion, or by sinking warships. Nemo goes out of his way to accommodate Professor Arronax and his companions, and also, during a diving expedition, he risks his life to save a pearl diver from a shark attack. Nemo tries to project a stern, controlled confidence, but he is driven by a thirst for vengeance, and wracked by remorse over the deaths of his crewmembers and even by the deaths of enemy sailors. In the Mysterious Island, a still mysterious but gentler Nemo secretly helps the castaways of the island and in the end warns them that the island will perish in a volcanic eruption. Nemo dies of old age just before the eruption and is buried in his ship that is then sunk.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 20, 2006)

*124. Doctor Evil*






_The details of my life are quite inconsequential.... Very well, where do I begin? My father was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a 15-year-old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize; he would drink. He would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark. Sometimes, he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy. The sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament... My childhood was typical: summers in Rangoon... luge lessons... In the spring, we'd make meat helmets... When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds — pretty standard, really. At the age of 12, I received my first scribe. At the age of 14, a Zoroastrian named Wilma ritualistically shaved my testicles — there really is nothing like a shorn scrotum — it's quite breathtaking... I suggest you try it. _


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 20, 2006)

*125. Snake Plissken*






Snake Plissken is a former U.S. Army Lieutenant. He was a war hero serving under Special Unit Black Light, with two Purple Hearts, and the youngest soldier to be decorated by the U.S. President for bravery during campaigns in Leningrad and Siberia in World War III.

Some time later, he turned to a life of crime, probably due to the perceived betrayal of the United States government during the "Leningrad Ruse". Snake took up with partners Harold Hellman (later known as "Brain") and Fresno Bob. In Kansas City around 1993, Hellman apparently let Plissken and Fresno Bob get cornered by police (when they meet later in Escape from NY, Brain says, "You were late."), at which time Fresno Bob was apparently killed by the United States Police Force.

Possibly as a result of the Kansas City incident, it was widely believed in the criminal community that Plissken was dead. This is a recurring joke in Escape from New York - "I heard you were dead." In Escape from L.A. the recurring joke is changed to 'I thought you'd be taller.'


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 20, 2006)

Two characters, Tarzan and James Bond, have just been nominated a second time.  Thus, #120 and #124, should be taken out and we're at number #123--next entry should be 124.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry about that! I will post replacements.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 20, 2006)

*126. Gollum*






Gollum is a fictional character from J. R. R. Tolkien's universe of Middle-earth. Originally known as Sméagol, he was later named Gollum after the disgusting gurgling noise he made in his throat. He is estimated to have been born in the year 2430 of the Third Age. He died on March 25, 3019. His life was extended far beyond its natural limits by the effects of possessing the One Ring. At the time of his death, Gollum was about 589 years old, a remarkable age for a creature who was once a Hobbit, but had been deformed and twisted in both body and mind by the corruption of the Ring. His one desire was to possess the Ring which had enslaved him, and he pursued it for seventy-six years after he lost it.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 20, 2006)

*127 The Gray Mouser*






The Gray Mouser is one of two heroes who are the main characters in the Lankhmar novels by Fritz Lieber.  His companion, Fafhrd, is the other.  Both are famed swordsman in the land.  The Mouser fights with a pair of weapons: a light sword called Scalpel, and a dagger called Cat's Claw.

The Mouser, originally known as Mouse, was an orphan, possibly born somewhere in the lands south of Lankhmar, perhaps Tovilyis.

He was apprenticed to Glavas Rho, a wizard who died at the hands of the men of Duke Janarrl.   The Mouser was able to use his magic training, black magic, to avenge is master's death.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 20, 2006)

*128. John Crichton (Farscape)*






From Wikipedia

John Robert Crichton, Jr. (played by Ben Browder) is a fictional character from the science fiction television series Farscape. He is an IASA astronaut who in the opening few minutes of the pilot episode is catapulted across the galaxy, thus setting the scene for the show as a whole. As the only regularly appearing human on the show he is the main focus and (arguably) the main character.


----------



## Talgian (Jul 21, 2006)

Woo-hoo! Go team ENWorld. I'm glad nominations are done with, and I am going to throw up the first round sometime tonight. A thank you to everyone who participated in the nominations, I'm thrilled that my fear of me having to nominate 40 characters didn't come true .

-Talgian


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 21, 2006)

Random list of people I"m suprised weren't nominated:

Aragorn.  To me, given this is a fantasy website, and with the LotR films still pretty recent, this is the biggest non-nominiee.  However LotR is fairly represented with Gandalf, Sam, and Gollum.

Frodo.  see above

Data (ST:TNG) I wanted to nominate him myself eventually but we just ran out of spaces. So many TNG great episodes were based on this character.  

Princess Leia.  The Star Wars saga certainly got plenty of nominations but I think she woudn't have been a bad addition.

Blofelt--the James Bond villain.

Jonny Quest.  I was thinking of nominating him myself.   A saturday morning cartoon icon.

Dungeon Master (D&D cartoon).  Well, this is a D&D website after all.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 21, 2006)

I was surprised that none of the X-men, no Warcraft heroes/villians or and pure Disney cartoon characters (Tigger was a Disney acquisition) were nominated.  As far as all the nominees are concerned, they were all lucky that I didn't have the chance to throw WARDUKE into the mix.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 21, 2006)

Talgian said:
			
		

> Woo-hoo! Go team ENWorld. I'm glad nominations are done with, and I am going to throw up the first round sometime tonight. A thank you to everyone who participated in the nominations, I'm thrilled that my fear of me having to nominate 40 characters didn't come true .
> 
> -Talgian



 Talgian, could you link to the voting thread?  It would be convenient.
Thanks.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 21, 2006)

I was shocked that Meepo didn't make it.


----------



## Talgian (Jul 21, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Talgian, could you link to the voting thread?  It would be convenient.
> Thanks.



That's a good idea, I'll do that on the first page of this thread.

-Talgian


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Jul 22, 2006)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I was surprised that none of the X-men, no Warcraft heroes/villians or and pure Disney cartoon characters (Tigger was a Disney acquisition) were nominated.




Xanatos is a Disney original.


----------



## reddist (Jul 26, 2006)

*What?  Where's Mr. Rogers?*

You are, no doubt, familiar with this:

http://www.ultimateshowdown.org/


----------

